# Boat has power motor doesn't...



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Picked up a new old Maverick, boat fired right up last week and ran...put new battery in after old one died after my brother left switch on for a week. Boat has power led lights,radio,garmin BUT nothing associated with motor turns on NO trim NO crank NO gauges. Pulled the fuse on the motor and looks good(or so I think). Any ideas? Thanks all


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you turn the battery switch back on?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Seriously though, 
A week with the battery switch in the on position shouldn't have killed the battery. 

Was a pump running or light left on somewhere during that week?

Was the key left in the on position?
Did you check the fuses under the console? 

Do you have a multi meter? 
It sounds like a simple issue. 

Does the battery switch have more than one set of cables?
If so, did you hook the correct pair up?


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Was a bad main fuse under the cawling, now on to the carbs


----------

